# How not to drive in a built up estate...



## dann2707 (Mar 25, 2011)

Saw this video today posted by a guy on a forum I frequent. Made me feel sick!


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

if carlsberg did scumbags. . . 


some of the comments on YT made me feel better though, shame he wont take those onboard though coz his motor is rapid, innit'


----------



## john2garden (Nov 16, 2006)

It's a ****ty green stripped out metro with Argos bucket seats. Should not be hard for the police to track down imo.


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

Not a clever video to put up. Could easily be used to charge someone with dangerous driving & speeding if they find out who it is.


----------



## Aaron21 (May 8, 2011)

Dick.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Seems to be quite a thing for him and his mates to drive like a pleb


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

good use of indicators there


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

john2garden said:


> It's a ****ty green stripped out metro with Argos bucket seats. Should not be hard for the police to track down imo.


isnt it a nova? (see 1:10, inside lane in Grizzle's video of their RR day "meet", might not be the same car obv, just seems coincidental for two of their "crew" to own cars the same shady of green)


----------



## dann2707 (Mar 25, 2011)

Nope it's a VVC metro.


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

And you wonder why all young drivers get tarred with the same brush :wall:.


----------



## Andrew125 (Apr 2, 2012)

I have a name for people who drive like that..I call them Donors.


----------



## adf27 (Mar 14, 2012)

Andrew125 said:


> I have a name for people who drive like that..I call them Donors.


Its all they're good for.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Loving the council estate metro special.

Bet his insurance has it down as standard, unmodified and in his dad's name. :lol:

Let the police track 'em down I say, shouldn't be too difficult at all.


----------



## adf27 (Mar 14, 2012)

millns84 said:


> Loving the council estate metro special.
> 
> Bet his insurance has it down as standard, unmodified and in his dad's name. :lol:
> 
> Let the police track 'em down I say, shouldn't be too difficult at all.


I'd be surprised if its insured at all.... 
or taxed....
or MOT'd
or if he even has a licence
or if its even his car


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

The First Vid is Certainly A Metro, If thats there local area there blatting around, and if the motor is not garaged i dare say it wont be on the road for much longer... Well not in one piece.


----------



## dann2707 (Mar 25, 2011)

Original thread.

http://www.metropower.org.uk/forum/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=72658&posts=20#M656187


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Grizzle said:


> Seems to be quite a thing for him and his mates to drive like a pleb
> 
> tearing in my cupra through dartford tunnel - YouTube


:lol: loving his observation skills. Signs for the Dartford crossing and he has to ask " how much is it", and then gets arsey with the foreign artic because he indicates and pulls over.

What a bunch of  retards.


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

dann2707 said:


> Original thread.
> 
> http://www.metropower.org.uk/forum/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=72658&posts=20#M656187


your reply to him was spot on mate, saved me the bother :thumb:

how did he need to drive like a sack to test his camera? does it only work above 15000RPM? what a complete moron


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

dann2707 said:


> Original thread.
> 
> http://www.metropower.org.uk/forum/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=72658&posts=20#M656187


Brilliant.

Not sure if I'd prefer the old bill to get hold of him or for natural selection to take its course and him wrap his sh*t box around a tree :lol:


----------



## who45 (Feb 8, 2008)

i like the 2nd vid - the reg plate is nice and clear on the orange seat car - and blatenly racing each other - think is bent himself over if hes done lol


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

We can at least take comfort in the fact that when they crash those loose harnesses will slice them to ribbons. That's if they don't shear off first.


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

I just hope when the big crash happens no one else is hurt, and I feel sorry for the rescue services that have to clean up the mess this moron will create.


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

I never knew metros could go that fast lol


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Totally horrified at this. All it needs is a small child to step out and they wouldn't have a chance in hell of stopping. Its good to see the majority of youtube viewers feel the same.

Its total luck that he hasn't crashed badly before now. Its just a matter of time if he keeps on like this I just hope he doesn't hurt anyone else when luck finally runs out.


----------



## cbred (May 9, 2011)

Complete tools . Can not say much more.


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Idiots , im the first to admit i drive quick but *NEVER* in a built up area


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

dann2707 said:


> Original thread.
> 
> http://www.metropower.org.uk/forum/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=72658&posts=20#M656187


I can't believe he tries to justify it by saying it's not a built up area but a place just full of farms where everyone knew he was doing it so stayed out the way:wall:
I look forward to reading somewhere how he was done for it.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

mmm hatchbacks.Im so impressed.Was that a pension book I saw on the dashboard of the green one?


----------



## Andrew125 (Apr 2, 2012)

I strongly suspect that the next vehicle he will take a joy ride in will be a hearse. Lets pray he doesn't put someone else in one.

He was plainly in a built up area and then later on more open road but even there he's a danger to others. I live in a quiet village, farms everywhere and a lot of horses, children, children on Ponies, cats and dogs etc and we occaisonally get idiots like this driving hell for leather, hitting the hump back bridge and ending up in the river..titter titter. Then they come knocking asking as we all have big four wheel drives/ land Rovers/tractors can we pull them out of the ditch/river/someones garden. They don't care what time of night it is they still knock..

Ultimately things will catch up with him either the police or a serious accident, I just hope he doesn't kill a child or anyone else for that matter in the process.


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

Im glad there is a large stretch of water between me and that prick.


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

John74 said:


> Idiots , im the first to admit i drive quick but *NEVER* in a built up area


This it, I think all enthusiastic drivers will drive in a 'spirited fashion' at times and break the speed limits while doing so. But there is a time and a place, and the Seb Loeb wannabe there, with his stripped out interior, wonky racing seats and harnesses, and performance sunroof and air fresheners hasn't got the brains to work that out.

It's like all these heroic driving gods that wheelspin away from junctions and drive through estates at high revs making lots of noise. They are ignorant muppets. The clever driver, one with a brain, can drive quickly without drawing attention to himself (I don't mean through estates btw). But that's the difference I suppose, the average chav hooning about in a cloud of tyre smoke and clutch pong is out to draw attention from the spotty crisp munching fourth form bikes hanging about outside the local shop, hoping he'll get a heroes leg over in a car park somewhere from an adoring fan 

Any idiot can make lots of noise and drive like a ****, only the extra special idiots post their ignorance on Youtube though and think they'll get away with it.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Another reason for a selective breeding program amongst humans :thumb:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I can't believe someone is stupid enough to firstly drive like that, then post it on the internet. 

I'm sure it will fall into the hands of the police very soon. 

Watching the video on my phone though, does anyone else think the video has been sped up at bits?


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

I wonder if he'll get as big of a thrill scraping an errant toddler off his bonnet. His performing seal '' mates '' might find it jolly amusing, but outside of a race track that just doesn't wash with me.


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

Total eejit - end of.

Has to ask how much the tunnel is after passing plenty of signs, how thick! 

There are plenty of these kind round near me, one was trying to "race" me the other day heading upto the motorway (I'm in a diesel Skoda Estate for christ sake!!!) - drove like a complete tool on the minor roads but when it got to the motorway he froze! Couldn't fathom changing lanes or anything, I just spirited myself away from him.

Hope a crash knocks some sense into him and his stupid mates.


----------



## Andrew125 (Apr 2, 2012)

President Swirl said:


> I wonder if he'll get as big of a thrill scraping an errant toddler off his bonnet. His performing seal '' mates '' might find it jolly amusing, but outside of a race track that just doesn't wash with me.


I sincerely doubt he would stop if he did hit anyone..

You just can't help the stupid or arrogant I have found.


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

I see alot of this sort of thing around college, upstairs in the art department we get a grandstand view of the car park where they all hang out. Every lunch time they're out there getting a hard over each others cars, revving engines and setting off every car alarm in the place whilst thumping out the 'tunz', then when that get tedious they race round the car park and off down the road, returning five mintues later to compare notes on how fast they managed to get up to.

My favorite time was the one day I got to take my Dad's Mercedes CLK sleeper edition into college as my car was in the workshop having some recall work done. As I walked across the car park I heard a couple of them dismiss it as a car for old people and they have half a point, my Dad's 53. Now the road outside the college is nice and straight and apart form the odd learner driver never has any traffic on it, so I decided to give them a demonstration of what this old persons car could do , very immature i know but someone needed to show these little boys that a badly fitted zorst that's big enough to get lost in and the biggest K&N filter they can get their grubby mitts on is no match for a German Coupe.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

The only thing i did notice is the amount of AMD stickers and jazz on his other videos and him driving like a tool.

it usually is the poor innocent person that dies though and this tool survives.


----------



## Aucky (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh, This is why My insurance is in the 4 £figure region.


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

It now says as seen on detailing world in the video description :thumb:. I've also just noticed how he warms up his tyre's at the beginning :lol:,

He seems to spend a fair amount of time at AMD based on how many vids he's recorded, I wonder if Ben (minimadgriff) knows of him and can shed some light for us.


----------



## dann2707 (Mar 25, 2011)

Laurie.J.M said:


> It now says as seen on detailing world in the video description


I know, it's also ended up on Barry Boys. oh dearrr haha


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Laurie.J.M said:


> It now says as seen on detailing world in the video description :thumb:. I've also just noticed how he warms up his tyre's at the beginning :lol:,
> 
> He seems to spend a fair amount of time at AMD based on how many vids he's recorded, I wonder if Ben (minimadgriff) knows of him and can shed some light for us.


tbh i would not want my company associated with this tool.


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Ben's weekend hobby perhaps?


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

anyone wanna let him know how good he is at driving?

[email protected]


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

I bet when he put this on his forum and youtube he thought he would get loads of people thinking he was cool and really good at driving. I've just watched again via youtube and am proud to say I was the 40th person to dislike the video. So far only one person has liked it and he has received a torrent of abuse on youtube! Maybe this will make him realise what an idiot he is driving like that and his life clock is ticking!


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

I just wish that hump back bridge he hit had finished him


----------



## dann2707 (Mar 25, 2011)

A few people have told me they think it has been sped up. Apparently its meant to look like normaly speed if you watch it at 0.67x speed.

WAtching it again, it is, look when they both look left and right at the junction its deffo fast motion.

Still though, my metro with the same gear box hit 63mph ish in 2nd gear... he goes into 3rd after redlining it in 2nd.


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

I think the metro club should throw him off tbh


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

dann2707 said:


> A few people have told me they think it has been sped up. Apparently its meant to look like normaly speed if you watch it at 0.67x speed.
> 
> WAtching it again, it is, look when they both look left and right at the junction its deffo fast motion.
> 
> Still though, my metro with the same gear box hit 63mph ish in 2nd gear... he goes into 3rd after redlining it in 2nd.


I did wonder if the gear changes were a bit on the quick side, all the same people like that make me sick.

Life's hard enough without behaving like that ?


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

> His name is﻿ Luke or lukas parry, he lives up westmeads road in Whitstable. Works in club Chemistry and the reg is R729 VKJ hope you all love this information =D
> 
> by Super8grass - 1 hour ago





> Just to let you guys know, this afternoon I recieved an automated email response from his local station thanking me for reporting him. The joys of the internet...Tax check says this tool hasn't declared the engine conversion which invalidates insurance,﻿ so even when he does run down an innocent child the family will get no compensation.
> I hope your little joy ride was worth it pal, I wish you the best of luck in court.
> 
> by jarrodvm 27 minutes ago


I'm not sure how much truth there is in these comments but I bet he didn't think this would happen. Also if you've got nothing better to do you can even watch the video in 3d.


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

I bet the guys in these vids think they are gods gift to driving, that they can drive a car past its limits, and that death, it will never happen to them. They may well be a good driver, for all we know he might be able to be the next f1 world champ given the chance. But what seperates him from been one of these great drivers is that he has no idea how **** he actually is as plane as the sun rising in the morning anyone with half a brain knows that driving like a complete *** in a built up area or any area really is just stupid and shows that he has not on ounce of driving skill at all as if he did then he would know to drive to the conditions. Save it for the track days dick head.

p.s what is with that guy revving his engine to the red line all the time in the second vid. iam sure that video should be re named "how to completely **** the bottom end of your engine".


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

This is why I left MetroPower after I sold my R100 GTa. Too many twats caught on to the VVC conversion, and there was frequently threads where blatent bellends wanted a quick car to thrash around.

I hope he's still only got a R65 box in and it goes bang every week!



dann2707 said:


> Original thread.
> 
> http://www.metropower.org.uk/forum/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=72658&posts=20#M656187


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Original threads died funnily enough. Let's hope the damage is done for this one. Deserves the book.


----------



## Aucky (Oct 3, 2008)

The guys on another forum I use have reported him to the police and newspapers.

Bye bye licence


----------



## dann2707 (Mar 25, 2011)

Barry boys?... haha

It ended up on there, saxperience and here. His facebook content is now limited too...


----------



## Aucky (Oct 3, 2008)

Cliosport


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

He's taken the video down as well.


----------



## Andrew125 (Apr 2, 2012)

The next time we hear about him it'll be in the Obituaries column.


----------



## dann2707 (Mar 25, 2011)

It has been posted on liveleak. really escalated quickly!

Feels weird as its gone so widespread and it came from my main forum!


----------



## adf27 (Mar 14, 2012)

The video doesn't work any more, he's removed it.


----------



## dann2707 (Mar 25, 2011)




----------



## evil kegs (Jan 11, 2012)

judging by this facebook page the reg is r729 vkj


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Laurie.J.M said:


> It now says as seen on detailing world in the video description :thumb:. I've also just noticed how he warms up his tyre's at the beginning :lol:,
> 
> He seems to spend a fair amount of time at AMD based on how many vids he's recorded, I wonder if Ben (minimadgriff) knows of him and can shed some light for us.


I havn't seen the videos, so have no idea who is in them.



Ninja59 said:


> tbh i would not want my company associated with this tool.


Unfortunately it isn't something we can control. We have had phone calls and emails in the past about peoples driving, they have contacted us because they have AmD stickers on but what can we do  :lol:


----------

